# Elton Brand:The most underrated player in the NBA?



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think Elton Brand gets over looked. He is a great post player, has a shot to 15 feet, rebounds with the best in the NBA, blocks 2 shots a game(over his whole career, he's 6-8), he is most of the time a 20-10 player. But he has only been a all-star once, and only because Shaq was hurt. He has beem on bad teams his whole career. He is someone I think is very underrated and someone I'd love to get on the Rockets.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

elton brand is the 3rd best PF behind KG and duncan.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

definately one of the most underated players in the NBA, this guy should be an all star pretty much year after year. just look at the stats


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Yeh hes great, but the reason he isnt recognised as much as other super stars its because, he doesnt have the tenacity to take over games offensively like guys like garnett or nowitzki.

That being said, hes still a great player, I wonder if the clippers would have traded chandler for curry. Would bulls players rather have a lineup of chandler and brand up front?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

He's kind of underrated, yes, but it's partially his fault. If he can actually manage to win games, then he'll get more respect. There are a lot of PF's who can put up 20/10 type numbers. Unless he starts winning, I won't put him over guys like Gasol, and Randalph. Him and Reef are two of the best big men who just can't seem to win.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

His numbers might be impressive but he isn´t leading his team anywhere. With the talent present in that team, brand should be able to lead them into the play-offs...on paper the clippers are a much better team than others like nuggets and jazz. And then there is also the fact that there is an abundance of 20/10 PFs in the league, and especially the west. And for the people who think Brand should have been an all-star: KG and Duncan are locks for the F spots...that leaves brand competing against B.Miller, Nowitzki and Randolph for the reserve spots. Can anyone make an argument that brand deserved to be an all-star anymore than any of those guys?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

LMAO...underrated? How many playoff games has Brand played? I think he is a tad bit overrated.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> LMAO...underrated? How many playoff games has Brand played? I think he is a tad bit overrated.


That's what I was about to say. He puts up huge numbers, but has not lead his team to the playoffs, although he has been on some relatively mediocre teams.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> He's kind of underrated, yes, but it's partially his fault. If he can actually manage to win games, then he'll get more respect. There are a lot of PF's who can put up 20/10 type numbers. Unless he starts winning, I won't put him over guys like Gasol, and Randalph. Him and Reef are two of the best big men who just can't seem to win.


Randolph? This is the first year he's got consistent playing time, what winning has he proved?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The clippers suck because the have no point guard if they had a good point they would be better than the Rockets.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

The Clippers stunk before Brand. And it's obvious they have no point guard.

Feb 19: 39 pts, 14-22, 0-0, 11-14, 11 RBD, 2 AST, 4 STL, 6 BLK, 5 TO
Feb 21: 31 pts, 9-17, 0-0, 13-17, 10 RBD, 5 AST, 1 STL, 4 BLK, 1 TO
Jan 17 (35-20, along with Shaq and KG this year): 35 PTS, 11-20, 0-0, 13-16, 20 RBD, 3 AST, 1 BLK, 2 TO 

Nobody with those statlines is overrated.

Just wait if the Clippers get Telfair. That'll be something.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Clips almost made the playoffs when they had McInnis. And look what he is doint for the Cavs when he plays.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Brand is definitely the most underrated. Hes not going to shoulder a team on his back and lead them to titles but he'd be the perfect 2nd option on a championship team. Like if Kobe were to come, Brand would fall back into the Pippen type role and I think he would excel even more. 

Everyone likes to think of him as just a 20/10 guy. What sets him apart from other 20/10 guys like Randolph, is he averages 3.3 assists compared to Randolphs 2.1, and he averages 2.22 blocks compared to Randolphs .52. Brand is a much better passer and defender, on and off the ball. 

Brand is a poor mans Tim Duncan, he can do everything. He even leads fast breaks a lot of the time because he has a very nice handle for a big guy.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think he can still be a no1 option but needs a couple more scorers on his team to take pressure off with doubles. He can score in the post with no that much trouble. He could average 25 if he got enough shots.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Brand realy needs a good point guard and bette rcomplimentary players. Whos to say brand cant be a winner, He led Duke to the NCAA championship game when he was a sophmore. 
Give him a good, tough point guard who's serious about winning and youll see Brand get his due.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> Randolph? This is the first year he's got consistent playing time, what winning has he proved?


Remind us all why the Blazers have a shot to make the playoffs again?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Remind us all why the Blazers have a shot to make the playoffs again?


Rasheed Wallace? Shareef Abdur Rahim? Theo Ratliff?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Rasheed Wallace? Shareef Abdur Rahim? Theo Ratliff?


Darius Miles?  

I feel that Brand will never be a go-to-guy type of player who can take over a game. He can be a "sidekick" though, to another superstar. People just underestimate him because he once was part of a team which had him, Odom, A.Miller, Olowokandi as starters, and Corey off the bench, but they didn't do well.


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

this guy been on a losing team since he was drafted. overated to me. hes good if you have him in your fantasy team. clippers had dre miller and they still lost. so dont give me that crap they need a PG. hes above avg. but not in the top 5 PF.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FlyingTiger</b>!
> this guy been on a losing team since he was drafted. overated to me. hes good if you have him in your fantasy team. clippers had dre miller and they still lost. so dont give me that crap they need a PG. hes above avg. but not in the top 5 PF.


Its not as simple as that. Just because the Clippers had Miller doesnt mean squat. Miller was just as much a cancer to the team last season as Olowokandi was. Not to say that Miller is a bad player, but he did not belong on the Clippers. Not to mention the countless amount of injuries the Clippers suffered last year, its no wonder they underachieved. If you want to talk about overrated players, then Andre Miller is your man.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> elton brand is the 3rd best PF behind KG and duncan.


The only question I got about that is a healthy C-Web, or maybe Jermaine O'Neal, But thats top five right there


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Wake me up when Brand is on a playoff team.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> Wake me up when Brand is on a playoff team.


yea, cause there aint enough threads about T-Mac


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> Wake me up when Brand is on a playoff team.


Wake me up when the Bulls are done rebuilding.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Elton Brand is a numbers guy. He is just like Abdur Rahim. Needs a PG and better complimentary players? Well every player in the NBA would be good with thtose things. It shouldn't take any top 5 player(at their position) more than 5 years to make the playoffs, especially an interior player.

There is no way you can justify calling him underrated.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Obviously some of you are just thinking its as simple as "he hasnt been in the playoffs, he cant be that good"...I've watched him in atleast 50 of the 60+ games hes played this year, you have to WATCH HIS CONTRIBUTION and not just assume his numbers go to waste. He contributes more than any other PF in the league not named KG and Duncan. 

I cant believe some of you base your ranking of a player on being on a playoff team ALONE. You disregard everything except that, and thats ridiculous. Ignorance at its finest.


----------



## Liquidturismo (Apr 2, 2004)

Elton Brand is probably the most underrated player in the league by far. Just because he plays for the Clippers, that doesn't make him bad. He is a legit 20/10/3 guy. He can even throw in a couple of blocks. There aren't many guys who can do that. Beside JO, TD, KG and Shaq, there isn't anybody in the league who can put up the same stats as Elton Brand. He was the Co-Rookie of the year in 1999. He has been stuck with horrible franchise his whole life. The Clippers tried to surrond him with good players, but they are the Clippers. They are not supposed to be good. His stats in the last month has taken a major drop. I believe that he is getting depressed about all his effort going to waste. I hope he somehow gets out of Clipper Land. Otherwise, he will be one of the best player who has never made a playoff appearance.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FlyingTiger</b>!
> this guy been on a losing team since he was drafted. overated to me. hes good if you have him in your fantasy team. clippers had dre miller and they still lost. so dont give me that crap they need a PG. hes above avg. but not in the top 5 PF.


They also had Lamar Odom, and look what his is doing in Miami. They where young, it is hard to make the playoffs when your team is all 22 years old.


----------

